# The Bladeweaver Saga part 1



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Who is Etariaq Bladeweaver? A Prince? A Warrior? A Lover? Many have sung his name in reverence and many cursed his name with their dying breaths. Few know that it was a tragic love who drove his blade into the heart of Thorvald Deathcleaver. Few know that it was hatred that allowed him to endure the twisted horrors of Chaos. Many Asur do know however that he ravaged the Lord of Change's hordes with an enchanted blade and a dragon's flame that assured Ulthuan's inevitable victory. This is a tale of love and vengeance that will change a young Prince's life.

The sun rolled high that day, the gulls screeched as they searched for their meal only to retreat from a large black vessel adorned with human hides. On the deck stood a tall figure, it's long, dark, mottled hair blew wildly in the sea breeze, it's blue armour shimmered into an ethereal purple, it's pale face yielded deep set yellow eyes that yielded a serpent's cunning. It's forehead is marked with a symbol, the sign of favor from blessed Tzeentch. "Lord Thorvald our Sorcerers wish to speak with you". The Chaos lord turned and grinned "it is time then, Volsung". Thorvald crossed the decks of _Shadow of Change_ and went into its iridescent heart. He saw three robed figures, all of them shimmering with Tzeentch's power. One of them rose and spoke in an unearthly voice, " aaaahhh my lord, we welcome you once again, We assume you know why we requested your presence".Thorvald grunted irritably "I know why Grumenir, I am the Lord of Change's chosen as you are merely his acolyte so enough of annoyingly obvious questions and tell me what visions he has granted you of our next raid". The Sorcerer chuckled his inhuman laugh "very well my lord, Blessed Tzeentch has shown us the way, an Elven vessel belonging to a young Prince and his bride sails near". The Chosen grinned, revealing several sharp fangs his god has blessed him with, "then we have our next thread to unwind, Volsung prepare the other Khazags for Tzeentch has shown us our next prey". Another Sorcerer rose, "but my lord this vessel will attract the Elves attention, they will try to...". The Acolyte of Tzeentch choked on his own blood as Thorvald shed his Daemonic sword "none but the gods will question my actions, to the deck my fellow Khazags for today, the Elves shall bleed and Tzeentch will smile on his servants". The Warriors screamed to heavens and the Chosen smiled.

Etariaq Bladeweaver sat in his bed, looking at the sun. The sea breeze caressed his flawless skin and his golden hair danced in it's embrace. The Prince's eyes glimmered an Emerald blue and he donned a blue and gold robe and at his belt was an ornate sword passed on from father to son. A familiar voice called to him and he smiled. "How was my love's sleep" he replied. The female Asur smiled, her eyes as blue as the sea itself and her silken, gold hair flowed gracefully, her voice spoke in silky volumes "I had many beautiful dreams, beloved Etariaq, dreams I did not want to wake up from". The young Prince spoke "Were they that beautiful, Ariennah? Were they bringing you that much joy?"? Ariennah laughed "they were dreams of our bonding ceremony, it was beautiful enough to rival Isha and Kurnous' union. We danced to our favored song in bliss and we embraced for the first time in our sacred union and our love was complete at long last. It is so beautiful Etariaq, I wish it would come soon". I yearn for it too, he thought. "It will come soon, my-light-of-the-day, soon we will stand there at the temple as we recite the vows of our love ceremony then we will dance, I promise you that". The young Elves moved closer to one another and their emotions begin to unravel in a tender kiss. The lovers world was torn apart as a large explosion rocked the ship.

Thorvald Bloodcleaver screamed his war cry, his Daemon sword, Tal'kyen began writhe in anticipation of the slaughter. "Come Warriors of Tzeentch bring this next strand of fate into play, run the seas red with blood, let the corpses rot here"!!! The warriors howled into the air and charged forth to claim their prizes, the Chaos lord was the first to make a kill by bisecting one of the Elven warriors, he watched as another warrior Fjorin snapped the frail neck of another Elf. Thorvald felt a sharp pain in his right side and swung his blade, decapitating his opponent. Then His keen eyes caught sight of a female crouching beside an unconscious Elf, this will be interesting he thought. The Elf woman saw his approach an drew her lover's sword and shouted warnings at him in a language he could not understand. As she lunged at Thorvald, he simply grabbed her by the throat. "Yes She-Elf your part in Tzeentch's game has proved its usefulness".

As Etariaq woke, the world around him was a haze. He heard the screams of dying men and the sounds of laughter coming from the foe. He looked up and his features widened in horror. "No!!" he screamed "leave her out of this Spawn of Chaos"!! He looked around and saw his sword on the deck and he reached for it only for a heavy boot to slam onto his arm. The Prince looked up to see a hulking Norseman laughing at him. The other warrior turned with Ariennah still in his grip. The lord looked at him, he then raised his sword to her neck. "Such a pretty little thing is love, a tragic bond as lovers lament at their false unions but do not worry I will spare you that suffering". The warrior jerked his arm and a red river flowed from Ariennah's ruined neck. Etariaq watched in horror and anguish as his beloveds life faded from her pristine eyes. The iridescent lord turned, and the warrior's crushing weight lifted of his arm. He stood and winced at the searing pain in his stomach but he ran to his lover's side. Etariaq spoke his tearful words to his love. "No....No...Why you... before the ceremony...." His words were cut off as as more explosions tore the ship to pieces.....

To be continued

P.S If you want the next part to be written please compliment. If so please pass n any advice that you think might be helpful.


----------

